# Choice between these two?



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Need guidance choosing please. 371b vs 521k vs 309

Thanks Mau

edit: added Onkyo 309


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

More info might be helpful, speakers being used, room size, listening habits, budget...


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Long story short... friends kids broke my old sony htib receiver and insist on replacing it despite my objections that it was old anyway. 
Will be used with the current sub/sats at the moment but will be replaced after we move to new house end of the year with either psb alpha or svs equivalent.

These receivers are available and in stock at the local shop for the same price and they would like to purchase before they head back home on tuesday.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you can find an Onkyo TX-NR609 for anywhere near the prices of the other 2, please get one. The difference in power reserves is massive. In addition, if offers Networked Connectivity, and THX Post Processing and Certification among other things.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Jack

609 is 3x the price. 309 is available for $100 more.


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

I was ready to go with the Onkyo, however, due to the recent quality issues revealed, discovered in the feild after purchase and reported by the mfg I don't see how could anyone recommend them even if steeply discounted.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given the speed which it was handled in terms of getting affected units of retailers shelves and quickly supplying Shipping Labels and Boxes if needed to folks who already had affected AVR's, I am personally not that concerned. Don't get me wrong, if you read my first Posts on the Onkyo Recall Thread, I was decidedly not positive in my comments. However, with it being a easily swapped out Transistor Board, turnaround should be quick should you be affected and the overwhelming majority of x09 Series made in the past year have been quite reliable.

Regardless, you are certainly not lacking for other choices. Denon from AC4L is pretty tempting thanks to low prices and a 1 Year Warranty on Refurbished AVR's. Prior to Accessories4less carrying Denon, places like Dakmart and Ecost only offered a 90 Day Warranty on B-Stock Denon's. If Yamaha would switch to Audyssey or advance YPAO to where it worked on the entire Frequency Range, I would be far more inclined to consider them. Good luck with your choice and please let us know what you decide to go with.
All the best,
J


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mauritzvw said:


> Thanks Jack
> 
> 609 is 3x the price. 309 is available for $100 more.


The prices on AV Gear in Australia are absolutely absurd. Especially with just how much closer you guys are to Malaysia where Onkyo's are all manufactured. I hope there is a time when prices reach the point where they are not so much more expensive than in the States.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Regardless of the issues with Onkyo they still offer great bang for buck and there recent handling of this issue with the x09 series has shown me that they do care about their customers.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

Mauritzvw said:


> Long story short... friends kids broke my old sony htib receiver and insist on replacing it despite my objections that it was old anyway.
> Will be used with the current sub/sats at the moment but will be replaced after we move to new house end of the year with either psb alpha or svs equivalent.
> 
> These receivers are available and in stock at the local shop for the same price and they would like to purchase before they head back home on tuesday.


The problem that you may run into is that HTIB system makers often include speakers with weird impedance levels and then optimize the receiver for the included speakers. I don't know if that effects your Sonys but the result is that many HTIB speakers can be tough for a bargain receiver to drive. I'd try and do some research on your HTIB speakers. If they are 6-8ohm or more great. If they are 4ohm or less I'd forget trying to drive them with a bargain receiver. 



soundoff said:


> I was ready to go with the Onkyo, however, due to the recent quality issues revealed, discovered in the feild after purchase and reported by the mfg I don't see how could anyone recommend them even if steeply discounted.


Forums are often echo chambers where things are blown out of proportion. If I were to believe all of the histrionics then I must have the only 4 working Onkyo receivers on the planet yet it seems that only a tiny but vocal percentage of owners have issues. Now it's quite possible that there were reliability issues in some years with a few models but those are still rare enough that their much-much-much better bang for the buck makes Onkyo a decent option. You just have to be aware that the big gnarly power supplies and strong amps that Onkyo includes run very warm and older (pre-x09) versions lacked fans. That means don't stack your magazine collection on top and don't stick them in a cabinet without very good ventilation. Air circulation is critically important with Onkyos.

Where Onkyo has traditionally deserved a D- is customer service, but based on the proactive recall that seems to be changing.


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

My comment was based on if the OP were to purchase a unit being tempted by a low price than there are known issues, no fan, bad boards, and in need of download update software.

Not all failures get reported.

Repair parts run out quick and require a back order long delay if ever avail.

I perticularly enjoyed reading the recall part where they specifically wrote the failure did not impact safety (having a Compliance background)

Such a large corporation should have established QA procedures to prevent these types of issues, seems like the best bang for the buck is built using cheap components that fail unless you want to blame the design ?

So would you want to put you hand in a basket full of snakes and hope not to get bit ?for some the risk is worth it and that fine.

cheers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

soundoff said:


> Such a large corporation should have established QA procedures to prevent these types of issues, seems like the best bang for the buck is built using cheap components that fail unless you want to blame the design ?


You clearly dont know very much about electronics then as thats is very hard to do given it was probably one very small capacitor or some other part that but just plugging in and turning on would not have shown the issue. These things happen and its comments like you make that blow the problem way out of proportion. There is no arguing that it was an issue that needed to be addressed and it is clear that Onkyo wants to rectify it and is given good customer service.


----------



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not trying to start a riot or panic anyone.

Cheap parts and being built overseas (Malasia, I think) caught up with them. My point was if properly evaluted (HALTor HASS) prior to public sale could have revealed the systemic flaw.

I think after acertain # of complaints the co. is required to take action (recall, notice, or something) I have no opinion regards the CS, actually seems as if a good job has/is being done.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Speakers are 6ohm nominal.
I have been given a voucher to the value of the 521k which so far is my favourite. So I have some more time to decide. Any reason why I should not buy the Pioneer?


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

Mauritzvw said:


> Speakers are 6ohm nominal.
> I have been given a voucher to the value of the 521k which so far is my favourite. So I have some more time to decide. Any reason why I should not buy the Pioneer?


6ohm shouldn't be a problem for most receivers so you're good to go there. Personally I'm not a fan of non-Elite Pioneers (I've owned two) because of their anemic _real world_ power output.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mauritzvw said:


> Any reason why I should not buy the Pioneer?


The biggest issue with Pioneer is there room EQ they use does not eq the sub channel at all and thats a big deal if you want to have a good sounding system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

soundoff said:


> I'm not trying to start a riot or panic anyone.
> 
> Cheap parts and being built overseas (Malasia, I think) caught up with them. My point was if properly evaluted (HALTor HASS) prior to public sale could have revealed the systemic flaw.
> 
> I think after acertain # of complaints the co. is required to take action (recall, notice, or something) I have no opinion regards the CS, actually seems as if a good job has/is being done.


In a prior Post, I recommended checking out Accessories4less as they sell Denon B-Stock AVR's for an excellent price and offer a 1 Year Warranty as opposed to the 90 Day offered before AC4L started carrying Denon. Again, if you are reticent to purchase an Onkyo, you should not. There are a myriad of choices, but ideally I think it best to get an Audyssey equipped AVR. Denon, Marantz, and I am probably am forgetting a brand also offer it.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Will ac4l ship to Australia?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mauritzvw said:


> Will ac4l ship to Australia?


Sadly, I do not believe it to be the case. Moreover, you have the issue of different Voltages.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah I had a look on the website. Seems they are not allowed to ship internationally due to the Australian distributors interests being protected.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Gents thank you for all the valued advice. Purchased the Denon 1912.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mauritzvw said:


> Gents thank you for all the valued advice. Purchased the Denon 1912.


Congrats. I hope it brings you many years of sonic bliss.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great choice. Denon is my favorite brand. High quality and very reliable.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

Very happy so far. Just need to upgrade speakers now. Even so it has made a major improvement to the existing 8 year old Sony htib speakers. I presume this is due to audessy.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I have been a denon lover for a long time. Great choice


----------

